# Holster



## Lisa (Apr 26, 2006)

For those of you who carry a firearm, what kind of holster do you like to use and why.  If you can attach a pic, I would appreciate that as well.  Thanks. 

I am not allowed to carry, so I don't use one, but I am curious as to the different types people use.


----------



## arnisandyz (Apr 26, 2006)

Probably like most people that carry, I have the proverbial drawer full of holster collection that piled up over the years. Some I tried and didn't like, others were keepers. Its harder for me to unload them because I'm a lefty. Through my experimentation I found:

1. I like strongside behind the hip, either OWB or IWB (depending on how baggy my pants are or how much I ate that day).  I carry this way probably 95% of the time. I can pretty much carry anything in this position concealed under a T-shirt from my 5" 1911 to my 3" subcompact.

2. For concealed carry, leather is more comfortable for me than kydex. Milt Sparks is great, but some of the cheaper Don Humes are a pretty good deal too. Yes, Kydex is faster, but extra comfort all day is worth it to me. I do practice drawing from leather, and use my complete carry setup, including a cover garment for IDPA competitions.

3. When I open carry (at the range during 3-gun competitions, etc) I use a straight drop kydex G-Code holster for my 1911. Good retention and its fast.Kydex does tend to wearout the gun bluing faster than leather. I'm not in LE or Military so when I open carry its for fun...I don't need retention straps, As long as my gun stays in the holster during the movement of competion I'm fine.

4. Without a good reinforced gunbelt it doesn't matter what holster you use. I've seen a bunch of people by a nice expensive holster only to use a cheap standard leather belt?

5. I've tried a few "novelty" holsters (not really novelty but  I call them that) like cross draw, "tactical" drop with lanyards, fanny packs, belly bands, ankle holsters... but they usually don't get much carry time. I've given away most of these.

6.  Theres always someone coming out with a "better" improved holster. Latest one thats got my attention is the Tucker Answer. Half leather (for comfort) and half kydex (for speed). Heard some good reviews but haven't come across anyone around here that has one. 

7. Just my observation but it seems alot of old-timers like leather and alot of young guns like kydex.


----------



## KenpoTex (Apr 26, 2006)

For my Glock I use a Milt Sparks Summer-special II (it's in the pic with my glock on the other thread). I also use a cheap kydex Uncle Mike's OWB. 
For my 1911 I use a Blade-tech IWB holster, similar to the Sparks in design except that it's kydex instead of leather. 

I'm not personally all that crazy about kydex because it's noisy. Due to the way they're molded for retention you get an audible "click" when you draw or re-holster. Some are worse than others, my Blade-tech isn't that bad because the retention level is adjustable.

I'll echo what arnisandyz said about the importance of a good belt.  To me the belt is as important if not more so than the holster.  You can get away with a cheaper holster on a good belt.  However a fancy custom holster on a cheap belt is just a waste of time.  I personally use Milt Sparks gunbelt.


----------



## RBaddorf (Apr 28, 2006)

http://www.kramerleather.com/productDetail.cfm?productID=6&categoryID=23

I have 2 of these.  One for my 3" CDP and one for my 5" TLE-RL.


----------



## Lisa (Apr 28, 2006)

Interesting.

So the belt is equally if not more important then the holster itself.  That does make a lot of sense.  A bad belt will make the holster flop around and not stay securely where you want it.

I often wondered if anyong uses a shoulder holster or ankle strap on a regular basis and from the responses here, it seems they do not.  Doesn't wearing it on your belt make it more visible?  or is that the point.  If you have a CCW permit you would want others to know without a doubt you are carrying.


----------



## KenpoTex (Apr 28, 2006)

Lisa said:
			
		

> Interesting.
> 
> So the belt is equally if not more important then the holster itself. That does make a lot of sense. A bad belt will make the holster flop around and not stay securely where you want it.
> 
> I often wondered if anyong uses a shoulder holster or ankle strap on a regular basis and from the responses here, it seems they do not. .


I don't personally care for shoulder-holsters because, for me at least, they're slower than a strongside hip holster (either IWB or OWB). They're also less stable, in other words, they tend to "flop" around. I'm not crazy about ankle holsters as a primary method either. They're going to be slower and you're limited to smaller weapons. If you carried a weapon there for backup, or if that was the only way you could carry that's a little different and you do what you gotta do.



			
				Lisa said:
			
		

> Doesn't wearing it on your belt make it more visible? or is that the point.


It doesn't make it more visible if you "dress around the weapon." I've had to alter my "style" a little since I started carrying a firearm. Before I started carrying, I seldom wore my shirt untucked, now I just leave it untucked and have no problems concealing my toys. This is a pic of what I have on me on any given day. And one of my friends who _knows_ I carry couldn't see anything, even under just a t-shirt.








			
				Lisa said:
			
		

> If you have a CCW permit you would want others to know without a doubt you are carrying


Huh? the idea of having a CCW is so people DON'T know you have it. One reason is that this gives you the element of surprise if you had to deploy a weapon. Another reason is that by keeping it concealed, you won't scare the "sheeple." A third reason is that in some jurisdictions, it's illegal for a CCW holder to have his/her weapon visible. So no, you definately don't want it to be seen.


----------



## Lisa (Apr 28, 2006)

Well you certainly are well armed Matt!

CCW is so foreign to me it is hard for me to grasp.   I am by no means against it but growing up with it not even being an option makes it all so foreign to me.

Both those firearms are on your belt? or is one hidden elsewhere?


----------



## Grenadier (Apr 28, 2006)

Lisa said:
			
		

> I often wondered if anyong uses a shoulder holster or ankle strap on a regular basis and from the responses here, it seems they do not.


 
They simply get very uncomfortable after a certain time.  While there are some exceptions, such as some expensive custom jobs, they don't offer nearly the same comfort.  Also, you need to use an overgarmet when using a shoulder holster, something that may not be practical down here in July and August months of the Deep South.  




> Doesn't wearing it on your belt make it more visible? or is that the point. If you have a CCW permit you would want others to know without a doubt you are carrying.


 
No, and no.  If nobody knows you are carrying, then you're doing the right thing.  

Basically, a well-crafted holster that is matched with a good quality belt will enable one to conceal a firearm with just an untucked shirt.  Back when I was a graduate student, and only had one gun (my full sized Glock 17), I'd conceal it using a pair of dress shorts and an untucked t-shirt, and a strong, thick belt that matched the belt loops in my Galco Silhouette.  

A good holster will help hold the gun against your body, without the gun "digging" into your ribs.  

A cheap ballistic nylon holster will flop around, and isn't going to hold the gun snugly.  

It's important to find a good holster that fits you, since one man's food is another man's poison.


----------



## arnisandyz (Apr 29, 2006)

Lisa said:
			
		

> Doesn't wearing it on your belt make it more visible?  or is that the point.  If you have a CCW permit you would want others to know without a doubt you are carrying.



In some parts of the US, Open Carry is still allowed, and i believe no permit is required to open carry. In this instance you WOULD want the gun exposed. For concealed carry its just like Kenpotex said, the idea is to keep it to yourself. Wearing it on your belt doesn't make it more visible IF the holster is designed properly and the belt can support the holster/gun. As a matter of fact, you don't really "hang" the holster off the belt, you use the belt to pull the holster into the body. The grip tucks up right into the small of the back right behind the hip. I can actually wear a semi-tight T-shirt and you still can't see it. The big gut on the front however is very visible so my tight T-shirt days are numbered! 

In this day and age of cell phones, beepers, MP3 players, etc. people (sheeple) are desensitized from items located around the waist. I'm not going to do it, but I would bet I could walk into the local grocery store with my gun in an IWB exposed, a cell phone and MP3 player and no one would notice it.  When I first started carrying I was SOOO worried I was printing or my shirt would ride up, now I realize  most people are in thier own world and pretty much oblivious to thier surroundings.


----------



## KenpoTex (Apr 29, 2006)

Lisa said:
			
		

> Both those firearms are on your belt? or is one hidden elsewhere?


I carry the Glock IWB at about 4:00 (right behind the hip) and the revolver in the "appendix" postion just to the right of my belt buckle (this method is also referred to as "vasectomy carry" due to the probable effects of a mishap )


----------



## Lisa (May 3, 2006)

kenpotex said:
			
		

> I carry the Glock IWB at about 4:00 (right behind the hip) and the revolver in the "appendix" postion just to the right of my belt buckle (this method is also referred to as "vasectomy carry" due to the probable effects of a mishap )



LOL!  Yeah, I can see that being a problem.  Better be careful!


----------

